# Giant Ravenna, Ohio buck can anybody verify?



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

This was sent to me by a reliable source that this buck was shot near Ravenna, Ohio. Can anybody verify this one and if true congratulations Mr. Nichols on one incredible harvest of a life time.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that came out of Ravenna I have seen some bruisers come out of there. That is a buck of a lifetime and congrats to the guy who harvested him regardless if it was Ravenna or elsewhere in Ohio.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep I would hang that buck. on my wall that is, LOL. if it hasn't been photo shopped then congrats to the shooter no matter where they shot it. its a real trophy.
sherman


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes this is real. My buddy shot this buck in the shoulder last year and it survived. He has many trail camera photos and has seen this buck several times this year. Congrats I wish he walked in front of me!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Its true my wife knows G Nickles. he lives down the street from us. wife saw it on her f.b. page yesterday! sure is a shooter!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

nichols said:


> I can confirm!!! This deer is sitting in my garage right now! I am Greg's daughter posting! Heard that his picture was posted on here!!!


Tell your dad congrats on the huge buck. Was it from the arsenal or private property?


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, crazy huge buck!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

What is your green score guess folks? I will say 160 just to get the party started... I really think 190 but I am always to high. Hopefully somebody will keep us informed and by the way... this guy is a great finish carpenter if any body needs one... trust me!!!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Id say 185-190 give or take


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm callin around 206 1/2


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Hard to tell from only the one picture but its's got some tines. Pictures can be deceiving but I'm guessing it's pushing 200 non typical gross score IMOP. Dandy for sure. If shot on private ground guessing it was shot over some food either a field or feeder? Congrats to the shooter!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some big bucks out there. I saw one larger than that at West Branch. it was a non typical and was wider but a little better mass. Of course I was squirrel hunting. Wish I would have decided to bow hunt that day......


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Gross 188; net 171


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Gross 188; net 171


Thats a pretty good guess


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard it was killed on private land in mantua ohio


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Any word on what it scored???


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Ya it was 206 1/2 sorry I should have stated I was there and watched a taxidermist measure it up


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotworms said:


> Ya it was 206 1/2 sorry I should have stated I was there and watched a taxidermist measure it up


So it was exactly what you guessed earlier?..no way that deer makes 200 but thats just me...monster nonetheless.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I knew before I posted it a true monster for sure biggest set of horns I've ever seen.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a gross score 210 in my basement. Oh, I can see that deer pushing 200 in the photo. It has decent mass and main beams. The number of tines its's got is where it will "rack" up the score.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Snook what is the story behind the 210 would love to hear it


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Snook what is the story behind the 210 would love to hear it


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Gotworms said:


> Snook what is the story behind the 210 would love to hear it


Wish it was me but it was not. My brother shot it in 1998 with a bow in Coshocton Co. Gross score was 209 6/8. .... Net 204 6/8. Ranks 5th for Non-typicals for that county. Was in Buckmasters Rack magazine and Ohio Game and Fishing magazine. Scored by Randy Pepper in Canton. My whole family hunts and have shot some pretty nice ones over the years in various counties. I know some of the local taxidermists very well and have seen numerous trophy bucks in their shops. One of them mounted the Santo Fallo buck shot in Trumbull Co that ranks in the top 10 in Ohio all time for typicals. I think it net scored 191+ Thats a big typical!! The ironic thing about that buck is I know a couple of buddies that lived on the same road it was shot. Both had seen it a couple of times that year and told me it was a giant. Then...another person I know builds a house exactly where the buck was shot 2 years later!!! If you read the article on that deer in North American Whitetail it mentions how the ground was being sold. Small world....


----------

